# National Ferries Fortnight starts today - discounts on offer



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

According to the Times National Ferries Fortnight start today.

Company members of the Discover Ferries organisation ( includes most of the well-known companies eg Stena, DFDS, Brittany Ferries, P&O, Isle of Man Steam Packet Company, Sea France, Hovertravel etc ) are offering bargains if you book within the next 2 weeks.

See:

http://www.discoverferries.com/nff/index.asp

G


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Don't make me laugh.

The IOM Steam Packet has never offered a bargain in its 181 year history!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

thieawin said:


> Don't make me laugh.
> 
> !


Don't shoot the messenger....I'm only passing on the info : I don't guarantee the offers !

( Click on their logo on the page I've given - they do have some offers but it still seems an expensive crossing.)

G


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Ah those will be ofers to bring people here, not for us to get off the rock!


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Just tried to book on the new P & O email offer for £10 off a return crossing if you book before end of May, impossible to book Calais/Dover return only Dover/Calais. I have sent an email to them complaining, don't think it will do any good though.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Just tried*

I just tried the Stena one (we have already booked)

It suggested a 15% discount but it was no cheaper

TM


----------

